# SR16VE - anyone HERE with Info?



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

I understand now. Ok? No need for further replies.

Mod: I couldnt delete thread, so you can if if youd' like.


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

No it won't. The GA tranny will not fit the SR16VE block. The SR20VE and SR16VE share the same block, with different internals. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

So they should write their FAQ a little more clearly.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> *So they should write their FAQ a little more clearly. *


When this was written, it all pertained to the SR20VE since at that time the SR16's were too rare to find. However, the install for an SR16 is identical to an SR20 install. Plus, I'm not sure if JWT has an SR16 program for the VE, so if you only get an SR16 engine with no wire harness or ECU, you're going to have to source an SR16 ECU (not easy) or run a stand-alone engine management system, which could make a somewhat affordable engine swap a pain in the a$$ or much more expensive. If you want an SR16, make sure you get a full front clip with full wiring harness (again, not easy) and it'll save you a lot of headaches later.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

If you want a SR16VE motor I have one for $1200. JWT does make a comp for this motor. Also, the SR16 and SR20 motors share the same block. Please note that on the SR20DEforum, that there is no issue between that the SR16 and SR20 they are compatable because everyone knows that the SR makes the block the same. The letters GA make the GA16 diffrent. Thats like saying a L20 will fit a FJ20 and a SR20. Not because they have the same displacement means that the motors are compatable.

Andreas Miko


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Sentra_Industies said:


> *So they should write their FAQ a little more clearly. *


I would like to know what is not clear about that. If it is not clear I will fix it. The GA16DE is not mentioned anywhere in the sticky. It is not relavant to a sr20ve any more then a KA24DE. The entire issue of a sr16ve install is not adressed in the sticky because all the info for the sr16ve is basically the same as for a sr20ve. Only significant changes are crank/rods/pistons/cams (all internal changes). The block is the same as is the bore of the block. I do wonder why you came over here to ask this question. We strive to make the sticky accurate and if I need to change it I will. The entire purpose of the sticky is to answer these basic questions for everyone so that they don't need to be asked over and over. Feel free to send me your suggestions for the sticky and I will consider adding the info.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18317

DE and VE is used in the sticky to discuss the sr series of engines not the other Nissan engines made. They almost all end with DE in the U.S.


----------

